# Best way to put down and African Clawed Frog?



## SlimJim (Aug 10, 2011)

One of my ACF is really ill and has holes in it's skin asif it's being eaten by some kind of bacteria, it won't eat and seems to be in pain.

I need to put it out of it's misery but I really don't know how to do it, what's the best way to do it without putting it through anymore pain?


----------



## Nomad Gecko (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi, If you don't have a CO2 chamber then a strong sharp blow to the back of the head with a hard object. This can also be followed by severing the spinal column to ensure death is instant. 
I know that this is not for everyone. but hope this helps.

C


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

Hammer to back of head. Sorted.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

OlyFroggyBoy said:


> Hammer to back of head. Sorted.


Cricky you amphibian people don't :censor: about do ya, I'm not saying your wrong with your method just brutal ( however I don't like animals suffering). The co2 method sound better to me


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Cricky you amphibian people don't :censor: about do ya, I'm not saying your wrong with your method just brutal ( however I don't like animals suffering). The co2 method sound better to me


if you look on dendroboard.com there is a thread by Ed K on euthinasia of amphibia,basically using alcohol,.............................................................


hell i couldn't find it there so I've got it on the den
Dart Den • Information
you'll find the CO2 method is not so good for amphibia

Huge trauma is what it is,quick and clean if excecuted right!!!!,this might be a bit kinder at least to the keeper, 5% alcohol bath to anesthatise then full dose to euthinase, please read the thread first Ed seriously knows what he's about.
None of this is easy,for anyone,but its knowledge we should all be in possesion of,how ever hard it is there are times when the hard choice is the right one. 
I hope this helps 
my commiserations
good luck
Stu


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Agreed,it may seem very brutal but using C02 will just make a phib suffer more


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Cricky you amphibian people don't :censor: about do ya, I'm not saying your wrong with your method just brutal ( however I don't like animals suffering). The co2 method sound better to me


Part of the problem is that most vets are *totally *not geared to amphibians- so the options available to cat or dog or even bearded dragon keepers are not so available.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Part of the problem is that most vets are *totally *not geared to amphibians- so the options available to cat or dog or even bearded dragon keepers are not so available.


Very true Ron,which is why the above method was in my hands before i kept phibs this time around. Nothing worse than dread happening and not being able to deal with the situation cleanly for the animal's sake.I'm not judging anyone here,I've just bred lots of stock before we started darts, one learns.
Really i guess this (Ed's post) should be stickied or FAQ up top,i know its an american version,but the best i could find,its not a pleasant subject,but it should be readily available,without having to hunt for it. This advice should also come from someone of Ed's or similar standing ie a phib vet,too many ineffective methods are quoted, by well meaning folks,
Stu


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> if you look on dendroboard.com there is a thread by Ed K on euthinasia of amphibia,basically using alcohol,.............................................................
> 
> 
> hell i couldn't find it there so I've got it on the den
> ...


Oh well I wouldn't go for the gassing I like the most human way possible, I dont keep amphibians personally my sister has a couple, but I don't like the idea of any animal suffering. 


OP I wish you luck with which method you choose. I'm sure you will Make the right decision.


----------

